# Handy little website



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

www.thistothat.com


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Handy that. I am crap at glueing stuff apart from glueing myself to stuff.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev 

Thanks.

I note the 'most needy' responded first.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wanted to know what to use for Wood to Brick, not listed. 
However I am sure there is something out there now that does affix wood to a brick wall without the need for screws or bolts just forgotten the name, was going to use it for putting up a pergola and attach it to a wall.

cabby


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/gripfill-grab-adhesive-350ml-12-pack/45901

Although with your example I'd probably still try and mechanically fix it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unfortunately it's a US site, but a lot you can get here or a different brand.

Wood to brick is hard as bricks are basically unglazed clay and can dust easily, but Gripfill might work okay, with a mechanical fixing to help.

We had to keep some rosemary tiles from moving as the wind blew them about, exterior No Nails was bang on, still stuck solid 6 years later.


----------

